# [Update!] P. Klemmeri Live planted micro eco-system build.



## Joshuar. (Dec 7, 2009)

So following on from this thread which was stage 1: P. Klemmeri live planted micro eco-system build

I bartered to get a 50mm thick sheet of Kingspan at a reduced price of £3 from B&Q due to a corner being damaged, perfect for me as I would be chopping it up anyway! My plan was to include a trickle wall or low flow waterfall and have an interesting center piece which would then be surrounded by gorilla glue and substrate background.

A few pics:



















Getting there..










Finished result after about an hour and a half, onto grouting it next! 










And creativity is definitely not organised or tidy! Needless to say the vacuum was well utilised! 










On top of all that, I videoed the test of my DIY mist/rain system:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HaJB3BS5tc8&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Joshuar. (Dec 7, 2009)

So! Another update.

Since the last time I've painted and varnished the fake rock and siliconed the interior, including my water holding tank at the bottom,










The fake rock has been Gorilla glued in and is curing as we speak!





































Weighing down the fake rock for a better bond..










Moving on to Eco earthing the remaining parts of the back and sides before lining up the rain system, rep radiator and lighting on the roof of the viv. 

Slowly but surely..


----------



## Joshuar. (Dec 7, 2009)

So, another update! But only a small one.. 

The eco earth has been gorilla glued in, tip: Make sure you keep pressing down on it as otherwise, when the glue expands you get horrible yellow growths! 



















Next thing to be installed is the Rep Radiator:










There we are for now! The Arcadia t5 twin controller has just been ordered, the false floor will be put in and then the 15mm perspex will be siliconed in when all the messy jobs are done to prevent it being scratched! 

Next on the list:
Runners, T5 + D3 & Tropical Pro bulbs, Glass, Maybe some cork bark, bamboo, ABG, Custodian insects, plants! Not in that order though.

so not too much then!


----------



## Joshuar. (Dec 7, 2009)

Further update! The T5 twin controller has arrived and has been lined up pending the delivery of Rainforest +D3 & Tropical Plant Pro bulbs and the Dimmer stat Has been stuck on awaiting the sensor to be put in place. 



















The home made rain system is in and has been tested and finally the perspex has been siliconed in! Just awaiting the top piece of perspex to be delivered and the front will be complete




























Plus a little trip to Bristol Zoo to have a look around the Reptile enclosure!


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

This is really starting to take shape, well done!

I look forward to seeing more updates as time progresses.

John,


----------



## jtg (Jun 16, 2010)

Good progress Josh. 

Fellow adventure time fan…? :thumb:

Josh


----------



## Joshuar. (Dec 7, 2009)

Arcadiajohn said:


> This is really starting to take shape, well done!
> 
> I look forward to seeing more updates as time progresses.
> 
> John,


Thanks, now the more time consuming parts have been completed it should go together quite quickly. 



jtg said:


> Good progress Josh.
> 
> Fellow adventure time fan…? :thumb:
> 
> Josh


Thanks! Of course, Who doesn't love a bit of Finn & Jake!


----------



## Joshuar. (Dec 7, 2009)

Mini update but I'm so pleased with the difference from that old office unit to what is now a beautiful arboreal vivarium! (In my biased opinion anyway!)










The top piece of perspex has finally arrived and has been secured in place with home made dowels.. namely some spare kebab skewers from the kitchen! Which worked perfectly. 










Also invested in a pretty piece of bog wood for the Mantellas to have fun on, it'll also make a nice base for a plant or two.. 










The light tubes have been delayed due to lack of stock at my chosen online shop but I'm advised they're on their way!

I'd love to hear some feedback and any advice/opinions on what to plant in it! 

Cheers,

Josh.


----------



## Joshuar. (Dec 7, 2009)

We're finally pretty much there!!

The light tubes have been delivered and installed, the heat lamp has also been installed along with the dimming stat probe which is hidden along the back of the top branch and the temp is hovering nicely around 33c at the basking spot. 










A couple of plants and some moss that I picked up from the local forest have been planted, the bog wood has been placed and almost everything has been siliconed to within an inch of it's life ie the vent holes etc. 














































I've also been out in the garden on a bug hunt for some custodians and managed to find a fair few woodlice and earthworms so hopefully they'll take to it with no issues..
I'll be planting a whole lot more in there and sorting out the digital timers etc and then adding some livestock! I'm toying with the idea of Laticauda instead of Klemmeri but we'll see! 

I'm so pleased with how it looks considering it used to be an old unit. Even in this very basic form I personally think it looks great and I can't wait for it to be full of life!


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

nice and bright : victory: these lamps take roughly a week to get to full power as the phosphors burn in. You can expect 20-30% more visible light on day 5 than day 1.

john


----------



## Joshuar. (Dec 7, 2009)

Arcadiajohn said:


> nice and bright : victory: these lamps take roughly a week to get to full power as the phosphors burn in. You can expect 20-30% more visible light on day 5 than day 1.
> 
> john


Wow, didn't know that! I thought it was more than bright enough already! 

Cheers.


----------



## Joshuar. (Dec 7, 2009)

Some new plant additions!


----------

